# Your opinion on guitars with graphics



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

I wanted to know your opinion on having and using guitars with graphics (like Ibanez US customs, Mire Learns or Pamelina's works). I see a lot of beautiful guitars here with emphasized natural tops but rarely any custom graphics. Is it a relic of 80's and 90's? Why most of you prefer natural or solid color finishes and what would you like to have if you chose graphic finish?


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 21, 2013)

love guitars with graphics. I think there are too many boring guitars these days.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 21, 2013)

Dislike guitars with graphics

After a week of looking at it I get tired of it


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2013)

Well kind of like you said - they are no longer in vogue. But, being a children of the 80's I love me some graphics.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 21, 2013)

hate em. if you like em though, i hear dean has a bunch of them!


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> hate em. if you like em though, i hear dean has a bunch of them!



I personally would like a guitar with "my" graphics. As mrpepperoninipples (btw, great nick ) said, I'd be tired of looking at someone's else crazy ideas 
I personally consider ordering an ESP CS with some really personal graphic (not sure that I'd like to show it to everyone, though )


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 21, 2013)

Hate them. Not as bad as putting stickers all over them though.


----------



## kamello (Jan 21, 2013)

My orden of preference is: 
Quilted/Maple Tops
Ibanez 90ties Colors
Graphics
solid colors
natural
black.

I mean, how someone can say no to this?











]












I Love graphics guitars, but the ammount of good designs is reallly poor  

If I end getting up a boring Iceman 7 string this year, I would probably refinish it with a floral or Malakian style



edit: It would be cool to start a Thread about guitars with graphics or custom finishes


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 21, 2013)

Cool work on these guerillas (mike learn graphics). Not really my thing, but could be with the right design. Some H.R. Giger-ish hand painted stuff would thrill me.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/210645-guerilla-guitars-available.html


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh yah, Giger guitars are great idea, but unfortunately Ibanez made quite a bad implementation. I am still thinking of buying Giger S if I find one...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 21, 2013)

Depends...I have an idea for a custom graphic I want to put on one of my Speed V's, but for the most part, I despise factory graphics. I have a ton of BC Rich V's, but no KKV's just because 1). I don't like the "tribal" graphics, and 2). I am my own person, and I don't want the guitar I play to be associated with another person. I believe the second point there sums up why I dislike the graphics they put on guitars, as they almost always link that guitar to a person or a band. Even though I'm a fan of many of those musicians, when I'm on stage, I want the focus to be on my playing, not the fack that I'm playing so-and-so's guitar or a guitar with logos/album art from this or that band. I think that may actually be a common idea here, and is why I prefer "plain" finishes.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 21, 2013)

It has to be a really special graphic for me to be in to it, as far as thinking in the lines of "Oh, I must have that guitar.", i.e. these from above:









No me gusta, though I usually do like me an Iceman. However the others from kamello's post I do enjoy. I also enjoy ones like the Fallout/Vault-Tec custom graphic that was posted on here some time ago. I'd have to agree with MrPepperoniNipples, I think most graphics I'd get tired of quickly.

In short, graphics on guitars is really either hit or miss with me, with the majority of them being misses.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 21, 2013)

adnecs said:


> Oh yah, Giger guitars are great idea, but unfortunately Ibanez made quite a bad implementation. I am still thinking of buying Giger S if I find one...


 
I agree whole-heartedly .
I love my giger rgt, but would have really rather took a step up and got the look on something j-custom or even prestige level quality.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

The ibanez jpm was the only graphic guitar I loved.


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2013)

Depends on the graphic

I liked this when it came out but a lot of other people thought it was horrible






Something like this? Nah man, nah.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The ibanez jpm was the only graphic guitar I loved.


^ This!


----------



## phugoid (Jan 21, 2013)

I remember being drawn to custom graphics when I was a kid.




















But I'm not 15 any more.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

I have several graphic guitars (and an ESP Ouija on the way) but this is the only one that I would be comfortable playing live


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 21, 2013)

phugoid said:


> But I'm not 15 any more.



That reminds me, after I had been playing guitar for maybe a year or two, the local shop where I used to take lessons had one of these, or something very close to it.






When I was like 13, I wanted it sooooo badly. Looking at it now, it's like "Heeeeell no."

Edit: Wait, adnecs reminds me: do swirls count as graphics? Because I do like a good swirl finish.


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Jan 21, 2013)

I never used to be too much of a fan of graphic finishes. Then one day I bought an ESP Skulls & Snakes (George Lynch sig) because it was pretty damn cheap, and that got me more used to the idea. I later sold the Lynch sig for quite a profit and used the money, plus a bit I had saved, to buy an Ibanez Jem and this guitar here. I loved the S&S graphic, but in the end, I wouldn't really want to be using a guitar associated with someone else. I don't even listen to Lynch's music. I'm much happier with this guitar, the graphic is beautiful (to me) and unattached to any other musician.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the look of graphics when they are done right with some sort of artistic taste, but I'm also one of those guys that loves the look of a road worn axe covered in stickers. Listening to punk and thrash in the nineties was a big influence for this I feel. I'm also a big fan of the more 'natural' based finishes alot of people are into at the moment, however sometimes when reading peoples NGD threads and seeing pics of the latest axes on here, it feels like its leaning more towards antique furniture than an instrument........ Just my opinion however


----------



## Dayn (Jan 21, 2013)

Many years ago, I remember seeing an ESP with two catgirls on it singing and playing guitar. I've wanted it ever since.

Other than that, it depends on the graphic. I like clean, kinda minimal graphics. I would like a beautiful rose and vine graphic... but on a white guitar, and around the top edge only. I would prefer the rest of the guitar to be clean white with maybe a subtle vine trim.

So I guess I like guitars with graphics... when they're subtle and tasteful. ...Unlike fruit-salad curtains that explode with business.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 21, 2013)

Love me some graphics


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 21, 2013)

Subtle graphics ain't bad, but when you have the full spectrum of colors and beyond on your guitar... i'd rather end up with black finish.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 21, 2013)

silverabyss said:


>


Only graphic guitar I want! (USA version though)

What's more metal than a pile of skulls?


----------



## Swyse (Jan 21, 2013)

rock.jpg


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 21, 2013)

phugoid said:


> But I'm not 15 any more.



 Now, now. People can have different opinions.

Jackson did an guitar in a finish called the Deco Dream always liked. I can only find this picture of it:






Learn also does some really nice stuff. If I had to get a graphic, I'd probably want a more unique but simplistic design.


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 21, 2013)

I dislike graphics. I enjoy patterns or finish treatments(swirls) though.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 21, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Only graphic guitar I want! (USA version though)
> 
> What's more metal than a pile of skulls?



Pile of skulls on a V?


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 21, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Pile of skulls on a V?



A guitar carved entirely from bone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> A guitar carved entirely from bone.


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> A guitar carved entirely from bone.[/QUOTE...]
> ...human and from medieval plague burials ...


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 21, 2013)

/thread.

yeah promise I'll stop posting that guitar everywhere in 10 years.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 21, 2013)

^ Reopen thread


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 21, 2013)

I've come to like the idea, but only if it's something I designed myself. That gives it longevity, but it's also like a tattoo: you forget about it after a while because you become so used to always wearing it. I know some people find my guitars a little tacky but I'd rather go with that than something boring just to make sure everyone likes it. A custom guitar is not meant to have mass-appeal. 

Mine:


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jackson has some of the best graphics.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

I like a lot of the 80's graphics but not much of the more recent stuff. I've always thought a Rising Sun soloist would be fun.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 21, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> I like a lot of the 80's graphics but not much of the more recent stuff. I've always thought a Rising Sun soloist would be fun.



Agreed. 

As far as newer Jackson graphics, the "Nebula" one is cool, the "Shattered Glass" one is an 80's throwback, but the pile o' skulls, skullyard, and dragon ones are kind of lame.

Personally, if I'm going to get an airbrushing done on a guitar, I want it to be a one-off design, preferably done by someone I know.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 21, 2013)

i own a dean matt heafy signature with a japaneese flag on it need i say more XD


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll take a Mike Learn graphic any day. Here are mine:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 21, 2013)

I think they're almost always cheesy, and sometimes downright vile.

The only time it actually enhances the look of the guitar is the floral patterns and swirls on JEMs (although IIRC swirl jobs are just paint, no airbrushing or templates) and JPMs, or pinstripes on Rhoadses etc.

Dean Razorbacks and cheap B.C. Riches with graphics are like the kind of tacky shite that 13 year-olds play because they think "Strats is 4 faggotz amirite?" Just give me a nice colour, whether solid or transparent (preferably solid) or a natural finish.

As for higher-end stuff, I appreciate the skill that goes into airbrushing a good graphic onto a guitar, but I'd never want one for myself. 

Fair play to those that like it, just not my thang.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jan 21, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about them, I always feel the brilliance of the good ones never quite matches the damage done to their reputation by the truly awful ones.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jan 21, 2013)

Depends on graphics, 75% of time though, i'll say no. Graphics are cool when are enchancing the guitar finish rather than being a painting on their own, the examples here is great:

The one posted before:





Daemoness





So, shapes, symbols, etc. Nothing stupid like Godzilla or whatever.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 21, 2013)

I love a bit of Graphic..... ESP especially, All the Lynch models are awesome though best imo is the Skulls and Snakes, Hammett's Mummy/Dracula/Frankenstein guitars are the nuts (huge Universal Horror fan!), joey Allen & Erik Turner from Warrant had some pretty wicked Ibanez guitars as I remember.... Richie Kotzen's Horror Ibanez guitar are the best too


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 21, 2013)

Hutchinson Guitar Concepts -

Some of these look really cool. Would I play them? Likely not, but GREAT pieces of art, imo.


----------



## kamello (Jan 21, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Depends on graphics, 75% of time though, i'll say no. Graphics are cool when are enchancing the guitar finish rather than being a painting on their own, the examples here is great:
> 
> The one posted before:
> *Giger Ibby*
> ...



I completely forgot about the existence of that Daemoness


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> /thread.
> 
> yeah promise I'll stop posting that guitar everywhere in 10 years.


2nd time see it and still amazed by the quality


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Daemoness



I haven't heard about Daemoness before, Just checked their guitars and some of them are stunning! Like this one - almost having an old European book in your hands..


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 21, 2013)

I really dig the Dean Angel of Deth.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 21, 2013)

adnecs said:


> Insinfier said:
> 
> 
> > A guitar carved entirely from bone.[/QUOTE...]
> ...


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Jan 21, 2013)

Daemoness >>>> everything posted in this thread


----------



## PureImagination (Jan 21, 2013)

The only graphics I like are on the JPM and the JEM


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 21, 2013)

I liked that pirate themed suhr the peter joseph sold on here recently. Thats about it...


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, those Daemoness guitars are awesome! Not all..


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 21, 2013)

Love them. Apart from Dylan at Daemoness who is amazing Jim Fogarty does some brilliant graphics:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

I feel like the only one here who isnt into daemoness graphics.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 21, 2013)

A decent bit of wood is a much better graphic!!


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

May seem childish... When I was at school I discovered a computer game that I still hold warm feeling for:




I guess some of you may know it. Just what great atmosphere there... also quite inspirational..
So I am contemplating ordering a guitar with body painted with Myst-related graphic (no idea what for now) and fretboard inlays as linking books to different ages...
Of course, this will be just a personal piece of art not for everyone's eyes..


----------



## tedtan (Jan 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like the only one here who isnt into daemoness graphics.


 
Nope - I'm with you. They don't do anything for me either.


----------



## Scordare (Jan 21, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> So, shapes, symbols, etc. Nothing stupid like Godzilla or whatever.



What's wrong with Godzilla??? 








Graphics are a personal preference like anything else.. I'm still mixed about about the Xenocide graphics on my RC7G..but it plays so damn good I could care less what it looks like. 

I really dig the arcade graphics I've seen on a few.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 21, 2013)

adnecs said:


> I personally would like a guitar with "my" graphics. As mrpepperoninipples (btw, great nick ) said, I'd be tired of looking at someone's else crazy ideas
> I personally consider ordering an ESP CS with some really personal graphic (not sure that I'd like to show it to everyone, though )



if YOU like it , go for it! 

I get the personal thing, but i'd never buy a guitar with a big ass graphic on it that I didnt put there, and I'd be very unlikely to put one there


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 21, 2013)

Almost forgot; I am a fan of this


----------



## adnecs (Jan 21, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Almost forgot; I am a fan of this



So you embraced the Dark Side... like most of us


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 21, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Almost forgot; I am a fan of this



Mr. Robb Flynn of Machine Head has a similar graphic on a Gibson Explorer.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 21, 2013)

Depends on what kind of graphic it is. Some people are very good at art and to them it's a nice personal touch to it.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 21, 2013)

There's not too many guitars with graphics that I like. But I think Kirk Hammett has some cool guitars with graphics.


----------



## EOT (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't usually like guitars with graphics. I made an exception when I bought the Daemoness Crypt though. I love what Dylan did to that thing. 

So I guess I depends on the graphic. Most are kinda cheesy. But some are total works of art.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 22, 2013)

Svee is another great UK artist does some amazing work, he currently doing up a RG7620 for me.... Can't wait for it to arrive!

Here's a commission he did for ESP


----------



## Dudley (Jan 22, 2013)

Not a massive fan of graphics really, but I love the ESP guitars with the all-over camo finish and I'd love a guitar with some nice disturbing H.R. Giger artwork on it.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 22, 2013)

Dudley said:


> Not a massive fan of graphics really, but I love the ESP guitars with the all-over camo finish and I'd love a guitar with some nice disturbing H.R. Giger artwork on it.



Completely agree with Giger part. I think it is hard to imagine darker and more disturbing artwork than that. Unfortunately I haven't see any guitar that would convey it properly...


----------



## patata (Jan 22, 2013)

Graphics,glossy finishes without any tops(solid color top) and silver hardware make guitars look cheap for me.
Apart from swirl which is a very modern and abstract(good meaning) kind of graphic.


----------



## carcass (Jan 22, 2013)

well, I have never been fan of graphics, I used to like black guitars and then I understood the beauty of natural wood, but I do believe that it is about one´s preferences .. so "ad libitum"


----------



## trent6308 (Jan 23, 2013)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> ]



Maybe this goblin being whacked over the melon while drinking a fine flagon of ale.

Looks interesting...


----------



## SeductionS (Jan 23, 2013)

Love the graphics on this USA Custom Shop Ibanez (that is for sale, but which I can't afford)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2013)

I love graphics on guitars when they're done right. Some look too cheesy, not as big a fan of those. The photo-top Giger graphic Ibanez guitars are pretty meh in my book, and I'm a HUGE fan of H.R. Giger's work personally, they just look cheap on a matte finished $300 guitar for whatever reason. 

Hand-painted graphics that are full of win?






Yeah, I guess you can say I'm definitely a fan of those!  I'd love to have an actual painted guitar with an Aliens/Predator/Giger-style graphic but I'd have to find the right artist to pull it off.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 23, 2013)

Giger guitar is something I would love to have. Unfortunately I haven't seen a single implementation that I liked (Ibanez are not included below):




Too incomplete... however has some potential.




Not really in Giger style




This one looks interesting, not that it is wood burning and not painting (according to the source)

I checked Giger work and found that it is not a trivial task to apply them to a guitar as well. Most probably going to order a guitar from Daemoness, I wonder if he could take up the challenge of doing teh best ever Giger guitar


----------



## Light121 (Jan 23, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


>



This is amazing....

but yea, to me it really comes down to what kind of graphic it is. P.O.D came through my neck of the woods no too long ago and one of their guitarist had a PRS singlecut with a graphic of a woman wearing the sugar skull makeup with marigolds around her and going towards the top of the guitar. I thought it was beautiful


----------



## Tamara (Jan 23, 2013)

My first guitar had graphics on it, I was only 14 at the time and the graphics was the main reason why I wanted it. It was one of these:





I now tend to prefer guitars without graphics, but I think it sometimes can look pretty cool.


----------



## Drowner (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got rid of one of these the other day.


----------



## Gren (Jan 23, 2013)

If it conveys a cool theme, I'm all for it.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 23, 2013)

Coming from an art background, sometimes I'm a sucker for these graphics. But I'm not a fan when it's overly cheesy.


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2013)

adnecs said:


> May seem childish... When I was at school I discovered a computer game that I still hold warm feeling for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've long considered doing D'ni numbers for fret markers, but the square shape doesn't scale up the neck very well.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gren said:


> If it conveys a cool theme, I'm all for it.



So. much. want.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 23, 2013)

asher said:


> I've long considered doing D'ni numbers for fret markers, but the square shape doesn't scale up the neck very well.


Cool idea! You could use frets as top and bottom bars or you could write a word in D'ni instead of numbers (but numbers idea is cool )


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 24, 2013)

It will truly depend on the graphic. I like the Dean Cooley guitars, as that's probably as close to a H.R. Giger Ibanez guitar as I'll ever get.

The 'Snakes & Daggers' Lynch Mob, George Lynch guitar is cool, as well.


----------



## sibanez29 (Jan 24, 2013)

I personally like these ones.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gren said:


> If it conveys a cool theme, I'm all for it.



Ron Thorn did the inlay on that one, I remember when he posted the pictures of the in-progress stuff a couple years back.  Can't remember the artist that did the paint on that one, but that is another prime example of a guitar with a graphic that is done REALLY well. LOVE that guitar! 

EDIT: Found the info on this one, it was pretty cool to see the build process as it went through paint and inlay, the paint work was done by Chris Compton. Haven't heard of him previously but he does great work based on this one! 











































Guitars with graphics are twice as cool IMO when they have a matching themed inlay, as long as the graphic in question isn't overly cheesy, of course.


----------



## Blackbog3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Guitars with graphics are like vans with graphics.. it really depends more on who drives/ plays it making it cool.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## yellow (Jan 26, 2013)

Only two graphics ever REALLY caught my eye to the point where I had to possess them, and both were tough to get my hands on

aside from those two, I love natural, matte, unfinished wood. ill show you the ones ive wanted and got

1) esp m-II custom shop - ESP CHAOS NYC graphics





2) Ibanez rg art j-custom






3) paradise Jason becker signature






So the two on top are my favorite as far as graphics ive seen on guitars, the first esp I got lucky with cuz a friend showed me, the Ibanez rg art is 1 of 24 made in the world and I just got one and it shipped today, and the Jason becker is my favorite non paint/non graphic

I prefer natural, sanded, wood over anything, but the esp was NYC so it was meant for me and the art I just had to have, never seen anything like them.


----------



## adnecs (Jan 28, 2013)

After looking at the posted pictures, reading people opinions I have made a decision to order a custom Daemoness 7-string with ... H.R. Giger inspired paintwork!
Of course it will be more than 2 years till I get it but I hope it will be worth waiting. 
Thank you guys for helping me discover Daemoness (if it wasn't for this thread...)!


----------



## parksed24 (Jan 28, 2013)

adnecs said:


> After looking at the posted pictures, reading people opinions I have made a decision to order a custom Daemoness 7-string with ... H.R. Giger inspired paintwork!
> Of course it will be more than 2 years till I get it but I hope it will be worth waiting.
> Thank you guys for helping me discover Daemoness (if it wasn't for this thread...)!



It's worth the wait for sure. A good friend of mine is the guy who owns the green goblin Daemoness 7. It's an absolute stunner in person. From seeing it and playing it first hand, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## parksed24 (Jan 28, 2013)

yellow said:


> 2) Ibanez rg art j-custom



So, that's just about the most incredible Ibanez I've ever seen...


----------



## yellow (Jan 28, 2013)

parksed24 said:


> So, that's just about the most incredible Ibanez I've ever seen...


 
thanks man. i agree, its the most incredible guitar ive ever seen as well, that's why i had to have it, took me 15 years to get, but its almost home


----------



## Dayn (Jan 28, 2013)

Tamara said:


> My first guitar had graphics on it, I was only 14 at the time and the graphics was the main reason why I wanted it. It was one of these:
> 
> I now tend to prefer guitars without graphics, but I think it sometimes can look pretty cool.


You had a Firebreather, too! I replaced the hardware and pickups on mine and gave it to my nephew. It was an excellent guitar to learn on.


----------

